# No name diorama



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Do not really know what to call this diorama. Still a little more to be added or maybe subtracted.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic as usual.. Great scene. :thumbsup:
I have said it before and I will say it again. It is really hard to model junk/trash/rubbish/litter realistically and you are the MASTER.

Alien


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know what's going on there, but it sure looks real!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad u think so.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW....

A lot of detail.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad u feel that way.


----------



## ChicaneS54 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

incredible detailing as always!!....super realistic!


----------



## spiralcity (Mar 17, 2016)

*Very Nice*

I really like this one. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks gents.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Great work!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------

